# What will you do with your old Freesat box?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

If all the predictions are right and we all lose UK TV via a sat dish there will potentially be thousands of sat boxes going cheap and the only market for them will be in the UK.
I am sure i am not the only one thinking how i could make a killing by buying up and reselling said boxes but unfortunately i do not have the entrepreneurial skills (or the money ) to do it.
But what if these boxes were sold through an outlet in the UK and the proceeds went to charity? at least someone could benefit from the demise of UK sat TV in Europe.
Just a thought and no doubt someone will come along and put the kybosh on it with all sorts of reasons why it can`t be done.......but if there`s a will........


----------

